# PIP - Knights of Valor



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I finally got enough of these expensive buggers to start a WIP thread. As you may know from my Dark Angels, I like being different. So far, all I've done is primed all the minis and based their feet, elbows, hands, heads and weapon hilts with Mechrite red. I now hate foundation paints for one reason. They dry up too fast. It took me over half the paint bucket just to do the first base colour.

I took my Justicar and decided to finish the red/orange on him first.... The medium for this section is actually orange, but I didn't want it to be too bright. So it's mostly a red.

Here's the justicar. More pics soon.

































The rest of the armour is going to be black. Most the metal will be gold with some silver in it.

Comments?

Please ask if you want a tute on doing the red like this.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

id like a tute on doing red like that 

thats some damn fine feet there


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks. Appreciated. 

We have plans to go cherry picking today...but I might not go. Ends up one of my friends is going too. If we're going to the same place I'll go but if not, I'll stay here and do this tute. Might even have it up tonight.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

w00t thx! 

edit: i have to lengthen the friggin message to 10 characters,,,,


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Update: 

This is my original Test Mini. I was trying out the scheme and this was the best one.









































This is the justicar in my first post. I highlighted the black.

























This is my squad of Knights. This is all of them but the justicar.









Initiate, I'm uploading the pics for the red tute right now. Should be up in a few minutes.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Initiate, Tute up now.
Flame Red


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, that looks great, but... It just seems a little too monotonous with just glossy black and orange. You need a second, more neutral colour, like bleached bone...

And also, the black bits could need some more extensive highlighting on the black would also do the trick.

Except from that. it's magnificent!


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Emperor almighty those are sweet!
But I agree with DeusMortemEst, you need something like Bleached Bone or Rotting Flesh instead of just plain Chaos Black.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Well Grey Knights have alot of purity seals so you'll see alot of red and bone.



> And also, the black bits could need some more extensive highlighting on the black would also do the trick.


The black has been highlighted on the justicar only. I haven't had time to do anyone else.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would also suggest that you paint the joints behind the knees, at the hips, elbows,etc boltgun metal with a black inkwash. Will still keep in line with the black armour but it will help separate the sections a bit.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol. I always do that. I just didn't get up to that point yet. I'll do that (Black wash) on my normal grey knights as I do to all marines but the justicars and such will actually get the silver painted on carefully.

Also, I bought a box of Termis yesterday. One of the Halberds was bent at a right angle and an attempt to bend it back caused it to snap. The manager gave me a blister pack to replace it....I got to keep the remains of the broken one and I managed to fix it at home. I now have 6 Grey Knight Terminators. I'll spray them and post them here soon.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice score you lucky bugger lol - very jeolous right now


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

That has actually happened to me a lot, and I love it! Oh and I love the fire red paintt scheme, if only I had the patience.

And if you plan on making a Grand master, pleas put pictures of him as I am Planning a conversin but i'm not all that confident in my GS abilities.


----------

